# Thanks, Obama... some proof would be nice too



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

U.S. slaps sanctions on Russia over alleged cyberattacks | Russia Beyond The Headlines

I know, US never interferes in any foreign nations in any way, Obama is a saint.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am sure those 22 days of sanctions are going hurt. (I am pretty sure it takes b. hussein obama longer than 22 days just to figure out all the people he needs to talk to about sanctions, let alone implement them.)


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The report "is coming"...idiots

Eta: not calling anyone here an idiot...thats for Dear Leader

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The inmates are definitely in full charge of running the asylum. We might need a Texas Ranger around here. One riot at the asylum should require only one Ranger ya know?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Ranger_Division


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is more to create a problem for Trump than anything else. 
No matter what Trump does, there will be political hay made of it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Obama wants to make it very clear that everyone sees how much disdain he has towards Putin. We see, Mr. President, it's hard to miss.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

In a way its a smart 'twist the knife' tactic by Dear Leader; forcing sanctions and deportation of Russian intel/infosec guys will force Trump to tell off the FBI/DHS/NSA and lift the sanctions.

We all know the Russians didnt do it, but itll galvanize the sheep to call for Impeachment and force unease with russia and isreael

What a bastaed

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Obama wants to make it very clear that everyone sees how much disdain he has towards Putin. We see, Mr. President, it's hard to miss.


Yeah; he waits for his last two weeks to be the tough guy? Pffft. 
He is butt-hurt because the nation made it clear we want no more of his agenda.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

denton said:


> yeah; he waits for his last two weeks to be the tough guy? Pffft.
> He is butt-hurt because the nation made it clear we want no more of his agenda.


*b i n g o*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> We all know the Russians didnt do it


I think there was some corruption by the democratic party uncovered by my government but we are tired of being blamed for helping Americans elect Trump, you elected him yourselves and your democrats just won't accept this fact. Nevermind that many simply chose not to vote or were too lazy to get off their ass to vote or voted for Harambe, instead of Clinton.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Obama wants to make it very clear that everyone sees how much disdain he has towards Putin. We see, Mr. President, it's hard to miss.


He has disdain because he'll never grow up to be a big boy like Putin.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Obama wants to make it very clear that everyone sees how much disdain he has towards Putin. We see, Mr. President, it's hard to miss.


He has a huge Man Crush on Vlad and besides Moocheles penis has become boring to Barack...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

As a foreigner, I don't have the right to make fun of your president, but he's turning into a real pain.. Poor Trump, smooth transition is a dream.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Is Obama being flexible like he promised?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Is Obama being flexible like he promised?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4JpPU...w passage of a large objects, mostly his ego.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

TG said:


> As a foreigner, I don't have the right to make fun of your president, but he's turning into a real pain.. Poor Trump, smooth transition is a dream.


Why not make fun of him? We do.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Gunn said:


> Why not make fun of him? We do.


He's all yours, I'll stick to good- naturedly making fun of Putin


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Screw the Soviets, they're time is up! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> As a foreigner, I don't have the right to make fun of your president, but he's turning into a real pain.. Poor Trump, smooth transition is a dream.


TG Most Canadians love the Basturd, Us Yanks, not so much.
FBHO! Chicago's calling that want their Community organizer back.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Slippy Very theatrical speech, he'd look a lot sexier with a brushcut but those times made men look like ladies :vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Screw the Soviets, they're time is up! :vs_no_no_no:


Love Kurt's Pant and Hairstyle...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Watching this story on Fox News in my hotel room. 
Trump: "Let's move on to bigger things"..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All the leftists are doing is blowing a smokescreen to obscure the elephant in the room - the unbridled corruption and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton, John Podesta, and the Democratic National Committee that the hacked emails revealed.
I hope Trump's Department of Justice wastes no time in bringing investigations into this and also spurs along the ongoing FBI investigation of the Clinton Foundation.

It's a shame that WikiLeaks had to reveal the truth that the mainstream media is corrupt as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> @Slippy Very theatrical speech, he'd look a lot sexier with a brushcut but those times made men look like ladies :vs_laugh:


OUCH! Nobody makes fun of Herb Brooks, only one of the best Hockey Coachs and greatest ambassador of the game of hockey...EVER! :vs_mad:
Remembering Herb Brooks (1937-2003)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, @Slippy


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Russia now has no choice but to retaliate to Obama's tantrum, so sad. I hate this mess.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> I'm sorry, @Slippy


Its OK, Herb's dead. lain:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Its OK, Herb's dead. lain:


It's NOT okay! Leave Herbie out of this! It is a sacrilege to even mention the great Herb Brooks (or Jim Craig or Mike Eruzione or any of the rest of them) in the same thread as that bastard b. hussein obama! obama is not fit to even tape their sticks!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> This is more to create a problem for Trump than anything else.
> No matter what Trump does, there will be political hay made of it.


exactly - it's really a no win for Trump .... Obammy and the DNC will be pointing at Trump for Russian collusion even it's next year that the whole entanglement is zeroed out ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> It's NOT okay! Leave Herbie out of this! It is a sacrilege to even mention the great Herb Brooks (or Jim Craig or Mike Eruzione or any of the rest of them) in the same thread as that bastard b. hussein obama! obama is not fit to even tape their sticks!


But would it be OK if we put BHOzo on skates and Jack O'Callahan in his prime hip checked and boarded the Kenyan into the corner?

Think of how fun that would be to see!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> But would it be OK if we put BHOzo on skates and Jack O'Callahan in his prime hip checked and boarded the Kenyan into the corner?
> 
> Think of how fun that would be to see!


That would be AWESOME! So would seeing Lou Nanne paste his ass with an elbow to the face!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> That would be AWESOME! So would seeing Lou Nanne paste his ass with an elbow to the face!


YES!

Another fun thing to do since he is not worthy to tape sticks is to TAPE BHOzo in the net and let the Pittsburgh Penguins take slap shots at him? That would be nice.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

TG said:


> I think there was some corruption by the democratic party uncovered by my government but we are tired of being blamed for helping Americans elect Trump, you elected him yourselves and your democrats just won't accept this fact. Nevermind that many simply chose not to vote or were too lazy to get off their ass to vote or voted for Harambe, instead of Clinton.


I think this...

If anything happened, it was that vital negative information, concerning a person who was about to be crowned Queen of America was brought to light, via Julian Assange.

I am still not convinced Russia had anything to do with it.

Julian Assange says Russia was not involved. I tend believe him over Buckwheat Obama.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The report "is coming"...idiots
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Is this the "report card" on Prez Obama, and please refrain from calling me by what my mother used to call me...

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Robie said:


> I am still not convinced Russia had anything to do with it.
> 
> Julian Assange says Russia was not involved.


I'm not convinced that Assange currently has access to the latest info, his access is limited and who knows whether he is being fed info or not. It's important to consider the possible situation of this "source". 
Did my government help elect your president? No, you did.
Did my government try to uncover corruption in your democratic party? I think so.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> He's all yours, I'll stick to good
> 
> Remember the GRU is watching YOU!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> This is more to create a problem for Trump than anything else.
> No matter what Trump does, there will be political hay made of it.


Im pretty sure thats the exact motivation behind this asinine game plan.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> TG said:
> 
> 
> > He's all yours, I'll stick to good
> ...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TG said:


> What is GRU?


Modern version of the KGB. A Russian intelligence agency.

PS, feel free to make fun of Obama. And that turd Trudeau.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> SOCOM42 said:
> 
> 
> > What is GRU?
> ...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Slippy said:


> YES!
> 
> Another fun thing to do since he is not worthy to tape sticks is to TAPE BHOzo in the net and let the Pittsburgh Penguins take slap shots at him? That would be nice.


Crosbitch would try to kiss him. Need a team of real men to take shots at him when he gets out of office

We just need Nicky Fotiu to punch his lights out or Kasperitis to hip check his MCL back to kenya

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

arklatex said:


> modern version of the kgb. A russian intelligence agency.
> 
> Ps, feel free to make fun of obama. And that turd trudeau.


fsb


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> TG said:
> 
> 
> > One of the Russian intelligent services, not the correct one for you, but it rhymed.
> ...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I declare a dank meme war on these sanctions




























sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Is that a kolbasa in her hand?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

TG said:


> Is that a kolbasa in her hand?


Yes lol. Think its a scene from The shining...someone photoshopped it for true S.T.A.L.K.E.R satire

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Putin's response was great. His swipe was aimed specifically at the outgoing gang of idiots. 
A ****- street organizer is no match for him.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Putin's response was great. His swipe was aimed specifically at the outgoing gang of idiots.
> A ****- street organizer is no match for him.


You got a link Denton? My Google-fu leads me to Slate and HuffPo articles

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You got a link Denton? My Google-fu leads me to Slate and HuffPo articles
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


No, I heard it on the radio during lunch. Sorry.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> No, I heard it on the radio during lunch. Sorry.


Ah no problem...read some sponsored content from a libertarian rag that we will get nuked now lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Ah no problem...read some sponsored content from a libertarian rag that we will get nuked now lol
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


We wont get nuked because of Obama. Putin, like the rest of us, is waiting for the idiots to leave.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TG said:


> Is that a kolbasa in her hand?


No, she is just happy to see you. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> No, she is just happy to see you. :vs_laugh:


I love it. I think it, you type it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I love it. I think it, you type it.


Sorry, sometimes I cannot help myself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Sorry, sometimes I cannot help myself.


Darth, you are my father.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Wait...are you two simultaneously thinking about a sausage in someone's hand...then... attempting to establish a familial relationship based on shared thoughts about a ...sausage?


Laura! Help!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Wait...are you two simultaneously thinking about a sausage in someone's hand...then... attempting to establish a familial relationship based on shared thoughts about a ...sausage?


Ha! I thought it, you wrote it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@AnotherSOFSurvivor 
Here is the original, when the Soviet government tried to discourage vodka consumption :vs_laugh:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Ha! I thought it, you wrote it.


Noooooooooo!!!!:vs_shocked:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TG said:


> @AnotherSOFSurvivor
> Here is the original, when the Soviet government tried to discourage vodka consumption :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 33938


Well, that totally failed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

No retaliation from Russia, they don't want to create issues for the new administration.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the leftists are doing is blowing a smokescreen to obscure the elephant in the room - the unbridled corruption and criminal activity of Hillary Clinton, John Podesta, and the Democratic National Committee that the hacked emails revealed.
> I hope Trump's Department of Justice wastes no time in bringing investigations into this and also spurs along the ongoing FBI investigation of the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> It's a shame that WikiLeaks had to reveal the truth that the mainstream media is corrupt as well.


This is it in a nutshell RPD. The magician making the elephant disappear to which the sheeple will give a standing ovation. It also has the added benefits of De-legitimatizing the trump transition to power and his presidency going forward. Meanwhile, back at the White House, the Clinton foundation, DNC, and the DOS................


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> No retaliation from Russia, they don't want to create issues for the new administration.


No buttons will be pushed for now. Putin is not stupid, nor is Netanyahu or the rest of the world. They see this for what it is, even if the American sheeple can not.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe Mossad will have to get involved if Hussein refuses to go away quietly.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Robie said:


> Maybe Mossad will have to get involved if Hussein refuses to go away quietly.


We can only hope. That would be a nice gesture from Bibi to say "no hard feelings"...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> We can only hope. That would be a nice gesture from Bibi to say "no hard feelings"...


Maybe if Bibi is feeling particularly magnanimous he can say a big "howdy" to Hillary as well.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A chef (the kind that cooks) is also on Obama's list to leave.. He works at the embassy in San Francisco, getting kicked out with his wife and 2 year-old son. That makes sense, maybe Obama was not a fan of his food?

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/346722-povar-genkonsulstvo-sankcii


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Meanwhile in Moscow, American embassy children were invited to celebrate New Years Eve with the locals.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I saw this on Facebook earlier today. :tango_face_wink:


----------

